# [GUIDE][VZW] Jelly Bean Factory Image (Root/Recovery/Unlocked Bootloader) **UPDATED 11/9**



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Mod Type:: Leak

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Base:: TouchWiz (Samsung)

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ODIN/Heimdall

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.1.1 (JB)

Source:: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1974114
*Stock Jelly Bean Factory Images with Root, Custom Recovery, Unlocked Bootloader and No Data Wipe*








To make things easier refer to source thread for all details updates: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1974114


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Wonderful, this needs a sticky.

sent by my carrier pigeon


----------



## jbdan (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful work and appreciated!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

Quick question:

already have a custom recovery and unlocked bootloader. If I flash the factory JellyBean image from step 1 will that relock the bootloader and install the factory recovery?

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

joemcp said:


> Quick question:
> 
> already have a custom recovery and unlocked bootloader. If I flash the factory JellyBean image from step 1 will that relock the bootloader and install the factory recovery?
> 
> ...


Since I have tried to keep the factory with everything as original as possible that's correct. However if you continue with my guide you will get all that back.


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Since I have tried to keep the factory with everything as original as possible that's correct. However if you continue with my guide you will get all that back.


Gotcha, thanks!


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

What's performance like with this stock ROM? Is it worth a damn or what

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

thejron said:


> What's performance like with this stock ROM? Is it worth a damn or what
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Generally speaking, it improves over ICS ROMs quite a bit. If you want Jelly Bean and a genuine unmodified stock experience, this is the ROM for you.

Also two big notes are that this build unlocks Global roaming (meaning you can now stick GSM microSIM cards right in the phone and they will connect. Also it unlocks the ability to use the Allshare Cast Wireless Hub accessory that many have been waiting for on Verizon. Other than that, fixes many bugs that existed in the previous builds.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

You sir.. you get a sticky.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> You sir.. you get a sticky.


Thank you much good sir.


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> .
> 
> Also two big notes are that this build unlocks Global roaming (meaning you can now stick GSM microSIM cards right in the phone and they will connect.


I just had a question on this. How does one know Global Roaming is enabled by default and working? Settings/Mobile Networks/Network Mode and just switch to GSM/UMTS? We don't need to call Verizon at all? If that's it, I wish I had this over the past summer for my Euro trip.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

SlimSnoopOS said:


> I just had a question on this. How does one know Global Roaming is enabled by default and working? Settings/Mobile Networks/Network Mode and just switch to GSM/UMTS? We don't need to call Verizon at all? If that's it, I wish I had this over the past summer for my Euro trip.


That's correct. Or you can set it to "Global" mode in the same options there, that should work too.


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

To clarify, if we are 100% factory stock can we still flash (download #8) this via Odin to upgrade to jelly bean early?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

Krime922 said:


> To clarify, if we are 100% factory stock can we still flash (download #8) this via Odin to upgrade to jelly bean early?


Yes but remember that #8 will not allow you to root afterwords as the manual root method has been patched in Jelly Bean (this is why I only posted it for reference only). Hence why I recommend flashing #9 and then just doing a factory reset if you want to be 100% stock with a way of getting root later if you continue my guide after Step 1.


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 13, 2012)

Can I flash this with Heimdall?


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

Question about: [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Stock VRBLI5 Factory Image with Data Wipe (Original Untouched) ***[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]FOR REFERENCE ONLY[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*** - Links ([/background]1[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], [/background]2)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Can this be used to get back to stock?[/background]


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

papasmurf said:


> Question about: [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Stock VRBLI5 Factory Image with Data Wipe (Original Untouched) ***[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]FOR REFERENCE ONLY[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]*** - Links ([/background]1[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], [/background]2)
> 
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Can this be used to get back to stock?[/background]


I don't recommend it unless you know what you're working with there. I recommend Download #9 instead and then just do a factory reset. Effectively you will achieve the same results.


----------



## papasmurf (Mar 13, 2012)

Open1Your1Eyes0 said:


> Personally I have never used Heimdall but if it knows how to work with ODIN images then it should be able to. Someone else who has more experience with Heimdall want to chime in about this?
> 
> I don't recommend it unless you know what you're working with there. I recommend Download #9 instead and then just do a factory reset. Effectively you will achieve the same results.


Ok, thanks. Yeah, if anyone else knows better, I'm getting the error "firmware.xml is missing from this package."


----------



## christerask (Jun 15, 2011)

anyone use this as their daily driver yet? Notice any issue? Is this the official verizon update?


----------



## Kulahpac (Aug 23, 2012)

Ok. Im a little confused here. Having some issues. I have the rom installed via odin and i flashed cwm touch recovery via odin but now when i try to reboot recovery to install the bootloader/root zip file.... it wont let me into the custom recovery because i dont yet have root. Make sense to anyone? Where am i going wrong here?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

christerask said:


> Ok. Im a little confused here. Having some issues. I have the rom installed via odin and i flashed cwm touch recovery via odin but now when i try to reboot recovery to install the bootloader/root zip file.... it wont let me into the custom recovery because i dont yet have root. Make sense to anyone? Where am i going wrong here?


If you are trying to boot to recovery from the OS it won't work since you indeed have to be rooted to be able to do that from the OS.

Reposting this from my source thread:



> Follow all of Step 2 one more time. Then once you are done, power off your phone and hold down home + volume up. Then press and hold the power button and as soon as the phone vibrates, let go of power but keep holding home + volume up until you see it boot into recovery. As soon as you see "Samsung Galaxy S III" logo (not just the word "Samsung), right after that the next screen is it boots into recovery.


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

*Everyone stay tuned, new leak (courtesy of a source who wishes to remain anonymous) and big thread update coming tonight. I am editing this thread as just a link to the source since I don't visit rootzwiki as often. However I will update the title as new updates come out.*


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone notice that there is no selection for vibrate on silent mode only etc? it vibrates and plays sound on everything unless you reduce the vibration intensity to zero? Am I missing something since Jelly Bean has a slightly different setting user face?


----------



## Kulahpac (Aug 23, 2012)

Got it thank you. I was holding the power button too long i guess. I didnt know you have to let go after it vibrates. It kept looking like it was goin to boot recovery (with the notice in the corner) and it would just end up booting normal. I ended up erasing everything on my phone and almost bricking it yesterday trying to switch back and forth between roms because i couldnt get it and it turned out to be somethinng that simple. Luckily i backed it up about a week ago so i should be able to get most of it back Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anyone been able to tether wirelessly with this yet.

I know FoxFi worked on the stock rom, but now it's saying that it can't.

Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Open1Your1Eyes0 (Aug 22, 2011)

bludevil35 said:


> Has anyone been able to tether wirelessly with this yet.
> 
> I know FoxFi worked on the stock rom, but now it's saying that it can't.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions?


Highly recommend this app, the moment you open it it starts the native tethering by bypassing the subscription check. Not a single issue yet.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kr.core.technology.wifi.hotspot


----------



## itzgman (Mar 9, 2012)

Is anyone else having issues with wifi hotspot/tether?
I can get it to connect with the native hotspot or foxfi...but even with a dhcp issued ip it wont get online....


----------



## joemcp (Jan 17, 2012)

I've been noticing that battery doesn't charge as fast. Anyone else having that issue or a solutions?

Thanks,

Joe


----------

